# A Century of Sea Trading 1824 - 1924



## Three-oh (Aug 7, 2008)

I was apprenticed at the Deptford Yard of G.S.N.Co and subsequently sailed in their vessels and have always had an interest in the company's history.
I own a copy of 'A Century of Sea Trading 1824 - 1924' by L Cope Cornford, a first edition, which contains on the front endpapers a pasted in panel which indicates that the book was a complimentary copy presented by the Chairman and Directors of the General Steam Navigation Company to W. Mayhew Esq.
Can anyone enlighten me as to who Mr Mayhew was in maritime circles or the world of commerce.(Pint)


----------

